# Ryobi Weed eater SS26



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well it quit, I've had it for 2 years and of course AFTER the warranty ran out the engine stopped working, I asked a few guys at work who work on stuff like that for a living and they all said its the carb with some sort of trash in it, and to clean the carb, rebuilt d it and run it, well I did, and it ran great until the engine warmed up then it bogged down and shut off, I guess the entire engine is work the heck out huh?
so from now on here my list of don't buy for weed eaters.

Homelite, bowlens, JD, Ryobi, anybody know of any others I should add to that list?


I'm gonna just save my money and get a Sthil, at least they go more than two years.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Might want to check Echo.....most commercial landscapers use them around here. My sons worked landscaping years ago and I took their advice on equipment. My Echo is 10yrs old and runs strong.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

10 Year old huh? Sounds like its worth a try


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

SABL said:


> Might want to check Echo.....most commercial landscapers use them around here. My sons worked landscaping years ago and I took their advice on equipment. My Echo is 10yrs old and runs strong.


 
Yup...mine is 19 years old and continues to serve without fail. I've replaced the head twice because they get worn out.
If it went south tomorrow, the replacement would be Echo.


----------

